# Report: Spurs luring LaMarcus Aldridge in free agency is a possibility mentioned by multiple team executives



## Basel

> This could be random, but nearly a half-dozen executives from different teams mentioned the possibility of the Spurs luring LaMarcus Aldridge in free agency with a max contract.
> 
> Let me be clear, my beloved Portland maniacs: I do not see this happening. Repeat: I do not see this happening. Aldridge isn’t the type to say stuff lightly, so it meant a lot — to everyone — when he declared so emphatically in July that he would sign a new five-year contract this summer and hopefully go down as the “best Blazer ever.”
> 
> It’s always wise to take sunny public comments about free agency with a pile of salt, but Aldridge is a bit of a different cat in this regard. Still: I found it interesting that after having heard very little San Antonio/Aldridge talk of any kind, ever, a bunch of unconnected higher-ups suddenly started mentioning it over the last two weeks. Someone said something to start the rumor mill churning, and the Blazers have always considered one of Aldridge’s home-state Texas teams the biggest threat to snag him away.
> 
> San Antonio waited on a Kawhi Leonard extension precisely to hoard max cap space this summer in case both Tim Duncan and Manu Ginobili retire. Dallas could have max-level space, though it’d have to renounce several very good free agents to get it. Houston would need to cut some salary, but it also has the goods to put together a solid sign-and-trade offer if Aldridge makes it known he’d prefer to go there.
> 
> This is probably much ado about very little. Aldridge is in a wonderful spot as the co-centerpiece of a top team, with a superstar point guard, a smart coach/GM combo, and a nucleus of prime-age veterans — most of whom are also free agents the Blazers could re-sign this summer via Bird rights. Portland can offer him one more year and about $30 million more than any other suitor.


http://grantland.com/the-triangle/13-observations-from-the-d-league-showcase/


----------



## Ballscientist

Why not lure Kevin Love?


----------



## BlakeJesus

Aldridge would make a great Spur, he would be the Tim Duncan replacement.


----------



## R-Star

LMA and Marc Gasol? Would be a quick rebuild for the Spurs.


----------



## UD40

R-Star said:


> LMA and Marc Gasol? Would be a quick rebuild for the Spurs.


Cant forget Leonard.


----------



## R-Star

UD40 said:


> Cant forget Leonard.


Of course. Just meant if they picked up LMA and Marc Gasol in free agency that would have to be seen as an amazing turn around rebuild after Duncan and probably Ginobili retire this offseason.


----------



## RollWithEm

Really if this Spurs organization doesn't get one or two of these big name free agents, they could lose Manu, Tim, and Pop and then slide into a long drought.


----------



## Basel

RollWithEm said:


> Really if this Spurs organization doesn't get one or two of these big name free agents, they could lose Manu, Tim, and Pop and then slide into a long drought.



You think Pop leaves if they don't sign a big time FA?


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> You think Pop leaves if they don't sign a big time FA?


I think and kind of hope he does as well. If they get some great FA's, I see him staying. If they strike out and a clear rebuild is coming, I think he'll seriously consider leaving on top.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Ballscientist said:


> Why not lure Kevin Love?


He's already made it clear that he's planning on staying with Cleveland long term. Whether or not he actually does so remains to be seen but at this point it wouldn't really be worth the effort after he's said it so many times.

Also can the Spurs even afford Love? What kind of contract is Aldridge looking for?


----------



## kbdullah

> 3. Who is San Antonio's top target in free agency?
> 
> Complicated question.
> 
> One candidate could be LaMarcus Aldridge, given what league sources describe as strong mutual interest between the All-Star power forward and Spurs officials to explore every opportunity to bring Aldridge back to Texas this summer.
> 
> Complications arise, though, because of all the unknowns.
> 
> What will Duncan do? What will Ginobili do? How quickly can they secure a commitment in restricted free agency from Kawhi Leonard?
> 
> And how much salary-cap space will San Antonio have once those variables become known?
> 
> The working assumption nonetheless persists that the Spurs, with maestro executive R.C. Buford as their offseason point man, will manufacture at least $20 million in salary-cap space this summer to go after Aldridge -- or Memphis' Marc Gasol -- even if Leonard is maxed and Duncan returns.
> 
> How?
> 
> One scenario on the personnel grapevine gaining steam is the notion that the Spurs could elect to explore the possibility of dealing away Tiago Splitter to create more financial flexibility. Splitter has two years left on his contract valued at just under $17 million and is quietly regarded as a key contributor in San Antonio given how well he fits as a frontcourt sidekick next to Duncan. But if you're the Spurs -- and if the increasingly loud rumbles about Aldridge having San Antonio as the preferred destination atop his wish list prove true -- examining Splitter's trade market might suddenly become unavoidable.


http://espn.go.com/blog/marc-stein/post/_/id/3816/summer-scoop-san-antonio-spurs

These Lamarcus Aldridge rumors are really heating up. Spurs have Duncan, Leonard (RFA), Green, and Manu to address in FA. They will have $23M in cap space prior to that, and there's also speculation about them trading Tiago Splitter to free up more room to bring in LMA and keep their current role players.

If they bring back Duncan, Leonard, and at least one of Green/Manu while adding LMA on top of it, just go ahead and give them next year's title.


----------



## Basel

I can only really see Danny Green leaving, honestly. Duncan will be back. Leonard will be back. Manu will be back. I don't think they're all ready to break things up yet.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

They can't sign LMA and keep Green unless they dump a contract.


----------



## RollWithEm

Basel said:


> I can only really see Danny Green leaving, honestly. Duncan will be back. Leonard will be back. Manu will be back. I don't think they're all ready to break things up yet.


Manu is the most likely to retire of all of them.


----------



## Basel

RollWithEm said:


> Manu is the most likely to retire of all of them.



I agree he's the most likely to. But I don't think he will.


----------



## kbdullah

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> They can't sign LMA and keep Green unless they dump a contract.


If the Spurs really think they are LMA's preferred destination, I think they ship Splitter like the Rockets did Asik.

They can probably get a pick out of it, too.


----------



## Pablo5

kbdullah said:


> If the Spurs really think they are LMA's preferred destination, I think they ship Splitter like the Rockets did Asik.
> 
> They can probably get a pick out of it, too.


LMA will be a huge pick up. I would like it to happen but i think the 5th year in Portland will make LMA think twice. I have heard he wants to play in Texas again.


----------



## RollWithEm

Damn. This 23 day thread bump really made me think there was some breaking news.


----------



## Basel

RollWithEm said:


> Damn. This 23 day thread bump really made me think there was some breaking news.



Same here.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Multiple sources are claiming that Aldridge will not be rejoining the Blazers, and that the Spurs and Lakers are front-runners to land him, with Dallas not too far behind.


----------

